# 32" Silverbacks



## phreebsd

I'm really temped to trade my 31 laws for 32" silverbacks.
I would like to know from people that actually have them..
How are they?
I've heard over and over that silverbacks dig !! Keep your laws!!

What's the verdict?


----------



## Polaris425

31 LAWS!!! SilverBacks DIG! Keep Your LAWS!!! 




You know I had to...:flames:


----------



## sandman7655

well if your scared just say so.


----------



## bump530

if u really want to watch ur thumb, then go for it. they are a badA tire. the 31s are close, but not quite the same.

this is my opinion tho, and my opinion is based on my experience from the 31s. i have seen what 32's will crawl thru and how much bigger the lugs are. i wish i had a set of 32's just to try one day.


----------



## phreebsd

I wish dealers had tryout sets


----------



## bump530

just befriend someone with a set lol


----------



## DjScrimm

DrillersGoDeeper should be able answer this! Looks like he is sticking to them 32's....?


----------



## phreebsd

bump530 said:


> just befriend someone with a set lol


all my friends have smaller tires


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

DjScrimm said:


> DrillersGoDeeper should be able answer this! Looks like he is sticking to them 32's....?


Must admit, I was kinda worried at first, but after having them a while...I wouldn't have anything else! They are definitely BAD*$$!! As long as you can mind the throttle:bigok: and have proper clutching, you should be fine. I had them on for a long time on my stock stuff and had no problems at all...except on bent tie-rod (chalk that one up to the Bud Light lol). 

Get them man!!!!!! You won't go back!!!:rockn::rockn::rockn:

I wouldn't even bother with the 30's either...Just get them 32" Monsters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phreebsd

yeah man pooh on 30's. it's up or nothing. i aint going down!


----------



## Polaris425

I dunno if steve has that level of thumb control... haha...  I've seen him out in the street doin wheelies on the 31's!


----------



## lilbigtonka

no steve just wants a excuse to call turner cycle is all, otherwise the ol lady wont let him hahaha


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Polaris425 said:


> I dunno if steve has that level of thumb control... haha...  I've seen him out in the street doin wheelies on the 31's!


 I used to do wheelies on my 31's too...LOL

Good luck doing wheelies with the 32's though!!


----------



## Debo Brute

Can you run 32's with only a 2" lift and H/L springs?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^ Yes! ran mine with only a 2" Xtreme lift and 1" spacers all around (don't think the spacers were a "Have to") Just recently put my 4" lift on.


----------



## Debo Brute

Cool ! I have been thinking of getting rid of the XXL's and I already have 1.5" spacers. Thanks.:rockn:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^What kinda clutching you got now? Definitely gonna want at least a Red Secondary....if not Yellow. I have the Red and turns them just fine!


----------



## Debo Brute

It's all stock right now, but I was going to do red soon anyway.


----------



## phreebsd

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> I used to do wheelies on my 31's too...LOL
> 
> Good luck doing wheelies with the 32's though!!


ok I'm give up on 32's. I do like to wheelie and stuff.


----------



## HeadC1

Weenie:haha:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

:haha::haha::haha: LMAO!! Weenie!!! LOL!!

You could always trade back down to those little 31's.....LOL


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Hey phreebsd, there's someone on HL wanting to trade their 32's for some 31's (skinnies though). They are located in Corinth, MS. FYI


----------



## Yesterday

they's always folks wantin 31's for lame 32's


----------



## lilbigtonka

personally i like laws better then backs anyways but both are badace


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

BigP said:


> they's always folks wantin 31's for lame 32's


 :haha: LAME! :haha:

I traded my 31's for the 32's I have now! LOL


----------



## Yesterday

yeah im jealous of all of yall, by the way


----------



## HeadC1

I love my 30's but before I decided to sell my bike I was looking for some 32's. I really wanted to try them out. So far Bump's 31's vs. my 30's have not been able to show that one was better than the other. The 32's are just a whole nother monster. Bump and I are going to try to make one more ride before my bike is gone and swap rides during to see if we can feel a difference.

The only thing that we have come up with so far was when he had the 31x9's on, they dug straight to the bottom. Didn't take him long after to get some 11's after that.


----------



## bump530

yeah when i got in the first mudhole with the 9.5s on all 4 corners, i decided in the middle of that hole i was gonna be puttin wides on it lmfao.


----------



## WoodBoy

I liked my 31 Skinny/Wide Combo Much better than the 32s.. They seem to be much easier on the brute.. not that i care.. lol.. but my 31 skinny wide combo seemed to pull better than the 32s


----------



## phreebsd

Well hopefully we'll see some 32.5" laws in the future with an even bigger lug!
That would rock! 

welcome to forum, woodboy. Glad you finally made it over.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Welcome Woodboy!!!


----------



## matts08brute

you can sell me your 31's I want some BAD!!!


----------



## muddnfool

all ive heard from our group that has em is AXLE BREAKERS


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^ 2 words: Throttle Control

I've had mine a long time and not one axle, boot, belt, or anything at all. ...not b/c I go around holes either...I go through them!

Like I've said before, my Brute hardly ever sees 1/2 throttle!!


----------



## matts08brute

^^^^so true I agree^^^^


----------



## walker

we shall see mr driller go deep if you are a man of your word at ******* games.......... phree how much would you try to get for your tires if you do sell .............


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^ I'll show ya...lol


----------



## emc

I've had 2 sets of 32s each on a different bike & to me there is no better tire. I luv em. The only reason I'm not runnin 32s on the bike I got now is because I don't have enough lift to fit them..........YET! He may not admit it but I talked drillersgo deeper into putting the 32s on his brute.lol


----------



## phreebsd

i was talked out of them.. 
oh well. maybe a trade will come up for me in the future.
maybe at rocks bottom?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

emc said:


> I've had 2 sets of 32s each on a different bike & to me there is no better tire. I luv em. The only reason I'm not runnin 32s on the bike I got now is because I don't have enough lift to fit them..........YET! He may not admit it but I talked drillersgo deeper into putting the 32s on his brute.lol


 You might have...lol But you can also veritfy for them the way I ride my Brute...Don't cut much slack and still no problems with the 32's. Throttle Control!!:bigok:


----------



## emc

Yeah I can vouch for that.


----------



## Polaris425

so EMC, do you happen to have any pics of ur custom snorkels on ur outty??? We REALLY need something like that in the can-am section!


----------



## emc

I don't have any pics at all on my computer cause I got a trojan virus that I couldn't get rid of so I had to reboot & lost everything. I noticed there is not much in the can am section or many can am riders here, Mostly kawasaki. I'm gonna try to get some pics of my bike cause I need one for my avatar, so when I get around to it I'll snap some of the snorkels.


----------



## Metal Man

emc said:


> I don't have any pics at all on my computer cause I got a trojan virus that I couldn't get rid of so I had to reboot & lost everything. I noticed there is not much in the can am section or many can am riders here, Mostly kawasaki. I'm gonna try to get some pics of my bike cause I need one for my avatar, so when I get around to it I'll snap some of the snorkels.


Your right,its mostly brute guys here but we want to change that. We need riders from all brands to be in the MIMB brotherhood. The brute section is jam packed with good info but we need more posted in the other brand section. Thats why it would be cool if you could post up some pics on the snorkel set up on your Can am.

Edit: sorry i got of subject....I'm sure them 32" Rock!! I'm looking forward to seeing driller put them to use at Rocks Bottom.


----------



## Polaris425

emc said:


> I don't have any pics at all on my computer cause I got a trojan virus that I couldn't get rid of so I had to reboot & lost everything. I noticed there is not much in the can am section or many can am riders here, Mostly kawasaki. I'm gonna try to get some pics of my bike cause I need one for my avatar, so when I get around to it I'll snap some of the snorkels.


Awsome, yeah we need to get some other brand riders in here, but, its hard to find someone who does all their own work, and is willing to do write up's for them like we have the brutes... That's what will bring in more of the other brand riders, offering how-to information for them, like we do the brutes!


----------



## 650Brute

We will be Snorkin' an 800 Outty later today.......

Will get sum pics, right now it's snork'd to the pod, we will be coming up thru the center.


----------



## Polaris425

awsome!


----------



## sandman7655

I got me some 31 laws delivered today.now i gotta see if they fit.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^ I've got a EPI yellow secondary if you need one. Still in the package. $25 shipped. I think EPI charged me $31 shipped. PM me if interested.


----------



## phreebsd

sandman7655 said:


> I got me some 31 laws delivered today.now i gotta see if they fit.


congrats!


----------



## sandman7655

my 31's are a little bigger than expected.i think i might sell them and get some 30 zillas. i went ahead and got some 28 zillas in case they where to big.


----------



## phreebsd

^baller
$$


----------



## Polaris425

phreebsd said:


> ^baller
> $$


no kidden!!


----------



## Masher

What you need is two Brutes. One with the 31 laws and one with the big monkeys. This aint rocket science. lol...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

I want a Kawi Teryx to go with the Brute...

Buddy of mine just bought a PoPo RZR today. Nice ride!


----------



## Masher

Have they fuel injected the Teryx yet? Oh well I'll just go look.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^ Yes, the 08+ are FI.


----------



## RDWD

I went to the kawai dealership the other day and the salesperson railed on the fact that the teryx was wider than the razor. I have ridden with a razor before and it performed awesome. Why would one chose a teryx over a razor? Just lookin for feedback


----------



## phreebsd

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> ^^ Yes, the 08+ are FI.


2009 was first year with FI. 
2008 is carbureted.


----------



## Bootlegger

The 09's are nice.....they changed some stuff.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

RDWD said:


> I went to the kawai dealership the other day and the salesperson railed on the fact that the teryx was wider than the razor. I have ridden with a razor before and it performed awesome. Why would one chose a teryx over a razor? Just lookin for feedback


 Its not how it comes out of the box but what you can do with it when you start workin on it. Plus The teryx has Kawasaki Wrote on it :haha:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^ What he said...lol. I am not a POPO fan. Never have been, but, the RZR would be the ONLY POPO I would own.

I am looking for something to just ride around and hunt with. I guess you could do that with the RZR, but.....it's still a POPO....lol.


----------



## emc

the rzr has very little ground clearance. My aunt just bought an 09 teryx & its nice.


----------



## RDWD

I agree Im not big on the popos either. That razr that rode with us was sharp though. He had made a custom lift and custom snorks. Just thought I would get a conversation started. Im too dang broke to buy any new toys right now.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^ lol I hear that!

There is a guy around here that is selling his custom RZR for $12K. Lots of mods and I think has a custom lift of some sort, I would guess to say CATVOS. 29.5's Outlaws, nice wheels, snorkled, exhaust, etc. Sounds like a pretty good price.


----------



## walker

i ride with a few razors they are sharp but theres some things i dont like about them like the the air box sit low so has to be snorkled . but u can get 5 in of lift for cheap . 1 of my friends has an extreme 3 in and a 2 in highlifter lift and has 30" mud lites . not to familiar with the extreme i wanna say they go on top and the highlifter goes on bottom i think dont hold me too that ....


----------



## phreebsd

i bet the axles love that


----------



## walker

yea i think he is about to upgrade due to axle breakage few times


----------



## Masher

RDWD said:


> I went to the kawai dealership the other day and the salesperson railed on the fact that the teryx was wider than the razor. I have ridden with a razor before and it performed awesome. Why would one chose a teryx over a razor? Just lookin for feedback


 
I just wouldn't own a Polaris. I've had too many problems with the ones I did have and now I just despise the brand. Maybe in the future I would look at em and give em a chance but when you put the Teryx next to the razor it still has the mod advantage.


----------



## GreenRancher

^^^Me to i have never owned one but i have friends that have nothin but 
problems with them polaris the rzr and a 300 magnum


----------



## Bootlegger

Masher said:


> I just wouldn't own a Polaris. I've had too many problems with the ones I did have and now I just despise the brand. Maybe in the future I would look at em and give em a chance but when you put the Teryx next to the razor it still has the mod advantage.



Everyone that I ride with that has a RZR.....they ALL have had a ton pf problems with their's. I like the new 850 Polaris....but the RZR's.....not for me....I have seen 7 of them that ride with us and they all are far from top notch....two of them sold out and one got a Rhino and the other an 09 Teryx.


----------



## popo800

i ride a polaris on 32s with no major problems. i am by no means easy with the 32s. i can do wheelies and everything else. i love my 32s but have always wanted to try a set of 31s to see if i like them better. i have also bogged against a couple built brutes, one was an 840 and the other was a 900. Don't get me wrong they were bad a** bikes but they had laws and they just couldnt hang and it wasnt rider either the one they both could ride. (i had to stick up for popo )


----------



## Brutal1

*laws 4 Silverbacks*

:34: takes alot to get the laws stuck


----------



## JLOWERY

popo800 said:


> i ride a polaris on 32s with no major problems. i am by no means easy with the 32s. i can do wheelies and everything else. i love my 32s but have always wanted to try a set of 31s to see if i like them better. i have also bogged against a couple built brutes, one was an 840 and the other was a 900. Don't get me wrong they were bad a** bikes but they had laws and they just couldnt hang and it wasnt rider either the one they both could ride. (i had to stick up for popo )


You can do wheelies with 32 Backs on a 700 PO PO  must be going up hill in low range I've had 2 sets on 840's and that not easy to do.


----------



## joshall03

I have 32 backs on my stock brute and can put on the back rack. I would like to try a set of 32.5 mambas. Everyone says they break axles but they told me the same thing about my backs and I have only broke one axle.


----------



## Codeman350ss

joshall03 said:


> I have 32 backs on my stock brute and can put on the back rack. I would like to try a set of 32.5 mambas. Everyone says they break axles but they told me the same thing about my backs and I have only broke one axle.


My buddy has an 09 brute with a 7" lift and he had the black mambas, he didn't break any axles but he destroyed the front diff and then the rear diff. I have 32's on mine and just broke my first axle. I was where I didn't need to be to start off with.


----------



## joshall03

My only fear on the mambas is clearance. Do they run true to size? I have a 2 inch lift with custom floor boards to clear the backs


----------



## Ole Nasty

Anybody got any pics of stock bikes doing wheelies on 32's? Standing on the rack don't count as a wheelie either.


----------



## montecarlo

I just sold my 32" backs and looking to get 31" outlaws. I hope I made a good decision. Only reason I did that was the 15lbs per tire weight difference


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty

So I have decision to make: 32" backs and teryx gear reduction or 31" s/w laws. I have vfj stage 3 spyder mod clutch work done so not worried about it. What's yalls opinions?


----------



## SRRBrute

I had the same tire decision to make. I only have the clutch springs changed out, so I can't compare to that stuff, but I love the 31" outlaws. I don't get stuck. If I end up getting stuck somewhere, nobody else is going through. I am not knocking the silverbacks because I've never had them, but I don't see how they could be better than the outlaws.


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty

Yeah also looking at 29.5 law2 skinny and s/w, 31's skinny, 32" backs. Ive got 10 days to decide so asking for any help lol I don't really care for going fast. Just want something that paddles great in the soft stuff but yet don't make the brute float when going deep. 31" laws all wides or s/w float too much for me. Just want to make sure the brute can handle the tires as well. My pockets isn't deep And want to make this a one time buy so I'm researching all I can and asking questions.


----------



## squid611

I just got a set of 29.5 outlaw 2 skinnies. I'm taking them out tomorrow and I'll let you know how they are. But from what I've seen so far you really can't beat outlaw 2s. I got a set of skinnies and sti hd3 rims for $1090. I'll let you know where unless you got a better price. I like saving money a lot. Lol


----------

